# Who has over 175k on a cruze diesel?



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

Anyone have over 175k miles on a cruze diesel? I have 186k on mine. Curious how long they will go without major issues.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

A former member (very much missed) posted reaching 200K miles well over 2 years ago. 









200K Miles in a 2014 Chevy Cruze diesel!


Well, I finally did it! I’ve put over 200K miles on a 2014 diesel Chevy Cruze. Although it hasn’t been perfect, I will have to say it’s far exceeded what I ever expected of it. When I bought it, I never expected that I would keep it so long or put so many miles on it because I usually have a...




www.cruzetalk.com





@Gator was at 175K a couple of yrs ago so he’s gotta be well past 200K as well.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Congrats on your high-mileage CTD, well done!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

electrozap_29 said:


> Anyone have over 175k miles on a cruze diesel? I have 186k on mine. Curious how long they will go without major issues.


go ahead and list whats been done to yours, this is how that works


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

I bought my 14 CTD new in March of 2015 with under 100 miles on it. It will hit 187k tomorrow Lord willing. The only problems I've had with mine outside of normal maintenance: at 94k the DEF tank heater went out replaced under special emissions warranty. At around 150k I noticed the trans cooler lines leaking so I took it to my local transmission guy (very good and trustworthy as I'm a professional tech myself and trust very few mechanics) for the 3rd transmission flush of the cars life and he changed the cooler lines at that time. I did emissions delete around 160k because the car started going into regeneration very frequently. I plan on driving it till the wheels fall off so I figured I'd beat emissions problems to the punch. At around 180k (conveniently waited till AFTER I got back from my honeymoon over 1,600 mile round trip to New Orleans!) One of the plastic coolant lines that goes from the block to the engine oil cooler started leaking it was brittle and cracked. I replaced both plastic coolant lines going to cooler and rubber hose that goes to the surge tank because it had been rubbed by the engine cover. Also replaced the thermostat at the same time. Other than that no problems. Been a very good vehicle. It's a pleasure to drive! I used GM oil and oil filters until it ran out of warranty. I now use rotella t6 synthetic 5w40 and wix oil filter. I change the oil when the car tells me to. I replace the air and fuel filter every 25k. I waited till 125k to replace the timing belt. I plan on replacing the next one at 250k. I would not suggest going over 125k on the timing belt as it was starting to get some pretty good cracks in it. Feel free to ask any?s


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

@electrozap_29 all those are documented by other owners here, aside from the plastic coolant lines....something to look at it for me....

i go a couple thousand miles past the 0% on the engine oil, and follow the air and fuel filter guidelines...

what trans fluid you use? i use the motorcraft, its the cheapest i can get around here

collectively weve had a couple hubs, a lift pump, a hpfp or two, some glow plugs....but otherwise errybody gets the same emission problems, trans cooler lines, and the other stuff that became recalls (blind spot monitors, etc..)

i cant remember if the car needs valve set done at X miles or???? i think it was self adjusting or something?

any reason for the fuel filter changes??? i know on duramaxs the interval is way shorter....(miles wise) but theres more fuel goin thru those filters, waht with the low mpg compared to us....at least the fuel filters are $70like they used to be back in 2014-15


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

I'd just rather buy fuel filters than fuel system components! I've never priced any but I'm sure there not cheap! If I recall correctly the fuel filter life is around 25% at 25k miles so I change it early. The air filters have never been terribly dirty at 25k even living on a gravel road, but I figure I can afford to buy 4 fuel and air filters every 100k. Also a side note although it doesnt influence my maintenance habits. I get crazy good prices on filters through a vendor I use at work wix oil for $7.29 fuel $15.92 and air $7.04. If you are die hard AC DELCO I think I used to order those from gmpartsdirect.com for reasonable prices. Usually about half of my discounted price at the dealer.


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

Also the trans fluid he uses is amsoil. I cant remember the exact spec but amsoil does make a fluid that meets the spec for the gen 1 CTD, not sure about gen 2.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

electrozap_29 said:


> Also the trans fluid he uses is amsoil. I cant remember the exact spec but amsoil does make a fluid that meets the spec for the gen 1 CTD, not sure about gen 2.


yeah almost errybody on here uses the amsoil for the trans


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)




----------

